
Sleep deprivation may cause people to eat more calories - upen
http://sciencebulletin.org/archives/7257.html
======
jrnichols
I think that studying anyone in fire/EMS that works 24 hour shifts will show
you the same conclusions.

------
chinese_dan
I believe it. I care less about what I eat when I'm sleep deprived.

